# Zinger Winger II vs. Gunners Up



## Norm 66

I've done a ton of research and reveiwed most of the past threads dealing with wingers. The "new" Gunners Up seem to be getting alot better response than the earlier released models. Kudos to them for improving the product. What I haven't been able to find is information about the Zinger Winger II's. Is anyone using them and what comparison do you have? Are they close to the field trialer in performance? In regards to the Gunners Up how does it compare in arch, distance, and reliability to the Zinger? Does anyone have a source for deals on either wingers? Please feel free to PM me if you would like. Thanks


----------



## tbyars

Oh one thing that I forgot to add. The best place to get Gunners Up is from gundogsonline.com as they have the same prices but they offer free shipping which saves a few bucks when shipping something like these wingers.


----------



## Gunners Up

*Gunners Up VS the Field Trialer*

Norm!

Right now you are comparing Apples to Oranges. To make a fair comparison (Apples to Apples, Oranges to Oranges, Cumquats to Cumquats) You would need to compare the Gunners Up Launcher to the Field Trialer  in size, performance, and price. 


Rich


----------



## Mario Monico

*zinger winger 2*

Hi I just looked on the web site of zinger winger and the difference between the 2 and field trailer is about 5 yards on the long throws and the two has only the 209 primer instead of the other 3 (209,22,32 ) ,know the field trailer will also launch shorter marks do not know if this is a issue but I can tell you that I have seen them but not used them yet . The quality is still there and the quality of materail is the same just different release and sound chamber. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kelly

I have a couple GU's myself. I have to say they do chunk a mean mark. 
I did however have to change out the pulleys, and they are Very finicky about when they'll fire a primer. Only about 20% of the time do they actually fire. GU said send them back which is nice, but I can't afford the equipt. downtime with a kennel full of dogs. Looks like most people don't have any problems though... Two other friends of mine have also had zingers (field trialer models)for several years, they fire each and every time and they leave them sitting in the field and just move them the next time they use them. Nor have they started to rust. We've had them side by side with the GU and it does look like the zinger is a little heavier duty... But so is the price. On the other hand I like that GU really strives to work with it's customers, and seems to vigorously support our sport. I also have to say though that I'm fixing to purchase 2 more wingers and I'm still unsure of which product I'll go with. The funny thing is that I have two "Strong-Arm" wingers that are no less than 10 years old with the old door-latch release, and to this day, I've never had a malfunction. They are bulky and don't fire a primer however like the newer wingers on the market...


----------



## R Williams

I need to purchase three launchers or wingers by September so those of you who have these products please post and help me make my decision.
I have narrowed it down to either Zinger-Winger or Guners up. 

Bottom line.... Which one would you purchase?

Thanks


----------



## Keith Allison

Gunner's Up.


----------



## Howard N

If money was no object I'd go with the Zinger Winger field trialer. They are a very good product.

However, in my world, money is an issue. I bought Gunner's Ups. I won't know if I made a mistake or not for three or four years. Right now, they're fresh out of the box and they're fine.


----------



## tbyars

My Gunners Up have worked outstanding. Using them has improved my dog's marking ability so much that it's unreal. My training partners and I love my Gunners Up and would not trade them for anything else. Richard, the owner, is a stand up guy who is concerned with quality and service! Go Gunners Up and you won't be sorry!


----------



## Cray Stephenson

We are using Gunners Up as well. They work when I need them to.


The best value on the market.


Cray


----------



## FOM

I have seen the Zinger Wingers II and own 3 GUs. ZWs are nice and they have the price tag to go along with them. Like Howard money is an issue. There is the saying you get what you pay for - well I'm getting one heck of a deal with the support Richard has given me. I have a box of releases to send him - I mentioned that one of my wingers the primer kept jumping out and not firing - not really an issue for me because I figured it happens in tests/trials (no shot that is) and you don't always get a no-bird so it happening in training once in a while, who cares. But he insisted I get new releases and the were in the mail by the end of the next business day. Even one little complaint and he's on it - yea he gets a rash of crap sometimes, but he's in a business and not everyone is going to be happy with his product - I'd be dissappointed if there weren't a few out there - no one makes a perfect product. Richard is a stand up guy and is working hard to support the game we love. I got 3 GUs for the price of 2 ZWs....add in eletronics and you do the math - both good products, you just have to go with what you think is better for you.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## badbullgator

I have three gunners up that I just got a couple of weeks ago. I could not be happier with them. So far not a single problem. They throw great, high arching marks that the dogs love. I have used both the ZW?s and the GU?s. As far as I am concerned they are about the same thing and you can get three GU?s for the price of two ZW?s. If you want to pay $100 more per winger get the ZW?s, but for my money I?ll go with the GU and use the $300 savings to buy the electronics to go with the wingers.
Corey


----------



## Guest

Have 2 GU and 2 ZW, like them both. The release on the GU is much safer, infact replaced my ZW release with the GU release. I have also replace a few pulleys on my GU, but that is minor in cost to the total price difference in the 2 wingers. The GU is built a bit lighter, but is holds up very well against the ZW. I have had good customer service with both companies, so I guess it comes down to the cost factor.


----------



## Howard N

Feather Haven, would you mind telling me where you bought the new pulleys? Model number, name or anything?


----------



## Guest

Wouldn't mide that pulley info myself...just pissked up 2 GU's and electronics yesterday and after they get charged tomorrow I'll see how they work.

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## Ed Sehn

*Pulleys*

I had the old pulleys on my gunners up, I told them that they were sticking a bit. They told me they are now using different pulleys and they would send me out replacements. I have been very happy how they have backed their product over the last two years and they are always great to work with.


----------



## 3 black dogs

I have 3 ZW and never have any problems I have seen and used the GU and had problems basically I would spend the extra$ and get the superior product I also don'tcare for the fact that GU has coppied the ZW instead of doing thier own engineering if you were going to copy something at least try to make an improvement instead all I see is an inferior product.


----------



## badbullgator

We are up to about 300 birds launched through each of my wingers, for a total of about 900 launches without one flaw. No misfires, not even a problem due to operator error.
Man you should see how far these things will fling a bluebill.


----------



## hxman

If money is not an issue Zinger is the way to go, hands down...... I have 2 Zinger Winger II and a Gunner's Up and one of those old one's with the arm you pull to load........ The GU is not as good quality as the Zinger, IMHO.....


----------



## strubedog

Anyone know the thickness of aluminum used on the GU and on the winger? Wondering which unit flexes less so I can put shorter bungies on to improve distance.


----------



## badbullgator

Shoot, unless your throwing geese I don;t know why you would need a longer throw that the GU.


----------



## fcafcblue

Norm 66 said:


> I've done a ton of research and reveiwed most of the past threads dealing with wingers. The "new" Gunners Up seem to be getting alot better response than the earlier released models. Kudos to them for improving the product. What I haven't been able to find is information about the Zinger Winger II's. Is anyone using them and what comparison do you have? Are they close to the field trialer in performance? In regards to the Gunners Up how does it compare in arch, distance, and reliability to the Zinger? Does anyone have a source for deals on either wingers? Please feel free to PM me if you would like. Thanks[/quote
> 
> I have taken both the zinger winger and the zinger winger 11 on trade and re sold them. I think they are both really great. They are the best bird launcher out there.
> Thank You
> John


----------



## C. Johnson

Can the Gunners Up launcher be use manually or only by remote?


----------



## fcafcblue

Not sure about the gunners up launcher I never took one in on trade.
John


----------



## badbullgator

They come set-up for remote releases but you could use them manually.


----------



## Steve Hester

*Gunner's Up Release*

Yes, the Gunner's Up can be released manually. There is a small hole on the release where you can attach a pull wire for manual release. I put the wires on mine, just in case the electronics fail in the field sometime. Never had a Zinger, but the Gunner's UP is awesome, no problems with mine.


----------



## Guest

If someone would just build one for less than 200 they would steal the market.. The hardware alone could be mass produced for nothing. Heck, it's a lot harder to make a gun and they go for 1/2 the price. (at least mine does! :shock: ) These things are so overpriced it's outrageous. Isn't that the way it goes with hobbies though? I built one myself and made the mistake of going to a sail shop for pullies.. OY VE! Harken Blocks at 350 bucks piece! IT'S A PULLY FOR GOD'S SAKE.. Okay so it holds 10,000 pounds.... That's one heck of a launch!


----------



## Keith Allison

Just put new bands on ours and you wouldn't believe the throw these things are giving us!

Great job, Rich!


----------



## 4 Labs

I have two Zinger Winger Field trialers and a Gunners up , newer model. The quality of the Zinger is much better. In the long run the extra money is worth it...I use them every day, Now on the other hand I have had no problems with the Gunners up although the pulleys seem to be sticking a little. ..I will try spraying them and see what happens....The support hinges are starting to rust a little bit but has no effect on performance...and last Gunners up are flimsy compared to the winger ...


----------



## Gunners Up

*Huh?*



> In the long run the extra money is worth it...I use them every day, Now on the other hand I have had no problems with the Gunners up


If you've had no problems and the performance is the same, why would it be worth paying more? :roll: 

If a product could stand up to a weeks worth of use at an event like the HRC Grand wouldn't that truely be the long run? 

Just curious?

Rich Davis


----------



## 4 Labs

I bought them at the same time...The gunners up is starting to rust at the hinges, it is a little flimsy and I am making brackets to sturdy it up and the pulleys are starting to stick...I have not had any problems with the ZW's. Now this is after everyday use since June. What will happen after another 4 month's is yet to be seen. The aluminum is not the same quality and the paint is starting to chip...

Now I am not saying it does not throw a duck because it does. I am worried that after a couple of years I will have to replace it because of the things I am noticing now. If that is the case then I personally would rather spend the money now.

As for the HRC Grand that is great but I would say I would do a lot more than that in a year with mine...I am not in anyway bad mouthing it but showing personal observtion from someone that uses their equipment.


----------



## Gunners Up

*Reply*



> As for the HRC Grand that is great but I would say I would do a lot more than that in a year with mine...


4 Labs my hat is off to you then, because we put 1600+ birds through 12 Gunners Up Launchers in a 4 day period of time without a hitch and we'll do it again here in a month.


----------



## 4 Labs

well I figure 4-7 dogs a day. 2 times each dog..thats between 8 -14 times a day times 365...is either 2920 or 5110..that is if my math is correct...Now give or take dogs here and there and days I don't get to train because of weather and so forth I will say a minimum of 2000 launches a year and that has to be on the low end....So I am very happy to hear about the performance at the HRC....It will get a work out...

Now that I am involved with a club and I am sure I will use it even more with them...I will let you know how it stands up...

How Long until the rubbers need to be replaced? Any Idea?


----------



## Gunners Up

> How Long until the rubbers need to be replaced? Any Idea



It's hard to say with that kind of use but definetely sounds like you are getting your money's worth out of the launcher. I generally tell people to expect to replace them every year to year and a half. You will probably want to do that more often.

Latex breaks down at different rates, biggest variable is exposure to sun light. So keep that in mind.

If you have an issue or any questions please feel free to give me a call @ 888-530-4441.

Thanks,

Rich Davis


----------



## Howard N

> How Long until the rubbers need to be replaced? Any Idea?


One of mine lasted less than a minute of puppy chewing.


----------



## Golddogs

> How Long until the rubbers need to be replaced


I would love to say something here but I fear the rath of Vicky :shock:


----------



## Rambling Raven

Haven't used the guns up but have a new Zinger 2 which works great. Zinger gave our club a huge discount on a new Zinger 2, gave us $100 discount cupons to raffle off in our fund raising drive, and offered a discount for club members ordering at the time along with giving us a break on the shipping which hurts since we are in Alaska. Great support for the small club trying to make ends meet. It's hard to consider buying something else with service like that.


----------

